# How do you reduce glare on bottles?



## Greatwhite

Hey Gang,

I am shooting some spice bottles, and getting awful glare off thenecks and tops (glass/arcrylic)....any way to eliminate that?

THX

Garrett


----------



## DSLR noob

Use a polarizing filter. Rotate it until the glare disappears or at least lessens.


----------



## fmw

I'm not sure what you mean by glare but if you mean reflections of your light source, then the answer is, as always, diffusion or enlarging the light source.  Glassware is usually photographed in a light tent or with large soft boxes placed close to the subject.


----------



## Christie Photo

Greatwhite said:


> I am shooting some spice bottles, and getting awful glare off thenecks and tops (glass/arcrylic)....any way to eliminate that?



Like Fred said, it's more about controlling the reflections than eliminating them.  With reflective, cylindrical products, there WILL be reflections somewhere.  So make them work for you.  Make them the fall where you want them, and make them large and soft, helping to commicate what material of which the product is made.

-Pete


----------



## Digital Matt

This might help you out.

http://www.photoflexlightingschool....asic_Lighting/Product___Still_Life/index.html


----------



## Sw1tchFX

change your incident angles to the point where you don't have the reflections.


----------



## Greatwhite

THX for the input gang....

Turns out the client loved the end product, so they are a go for using them.....Told me the glare on the bottles was much better/less than thier previous photog.

THX again for the ideas....


----------



## studiomasti

Change angle
Change position
Bounce Flash
User filters


----------



## ces

Sometimes changing a position will diffuse the lighting all together if you have it positioned and lit like you want. In that case, I use my graphic software to remove/diffuse only certain areas.


----------

